# things you love about your ski poles



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Dec 17, 2008)

mine are adjustable and that makes me feel all fuzzy inside and that =LOVE!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2008)

mine can hold 2.5 pints of grain alchohol


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine keep me from falling over.

Sometimes.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Dec 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> mine can hold 2.5 pints of grain alchohol


turn one into a bong and have more fun!


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 17, 2008)

I now hate the old poles I cut down to do bumps with, because the last time I used them, I broke my collar bone on one of them. However, I like my normal graphite poles because they're light and probably wouldn't have busted my collar bone if I fell on top of those!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2008)

They are cheap, bent and over 10 years old.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 17, 2008)

Smackin boarders upside the head


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 17, 2008)

that i can pull down the  safety bar with the damn things


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

If anybody ever messes with me..I can stab them in the neck..


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 17, 2008)

Provide face protection from branches.

Measuring snow depth


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 17, 2008)

They were only 20 bucks because I bought them when I leased skis and boots for my kid.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2008)

i love mine because they are clown size and cost me 16 bucks.  i saw the same poles on sale at sugarbush for 40.  :-o


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 17, 2008)

Dueling other skiers going down the trail


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2008)

I love mine because they're RED and light since they're made out of composite fiber


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

Steezy green grips and old school K2 graphics.

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...l?CMP_ID=SH_FRO002&CMP_SKU=K2S0410&mv_pc=r126

People joke about the importance of ski poles, but anyone that is using aluminum poles should really give the composites a try. You'll never go back.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> mine are adjustable and that makes me feel all fuzzy inside and that =LOVE!



Mine are adjustable Lekis that cost me $29 in Utah. I purchased 2 pair.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> People joke about the importance of ski poles, but anyone that is using aluminum poles should really give the composites a try. You'll never go back.


 
I wish I didn't that night!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> People joke about the importance of ski poles, but anyone that is using aluminum poles should really give the composites a try. You'll never go back.



I went back and am glad that I did..........I had several pairs of Rossi Axial bindings.  Trying to take off my skis with a composite, would bend them like crazy.  Much easier for me to take off my skis with my aluminum's.

Few weeks ago I was given a pair of Leki trigger grip WC's and LOVE them.  I love the strap sytem they have.


----------



## Terry (Dec 18, 2008)

They are old, bent, and crappy so no one wants to steal them.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I went back and am glad that I did..........I had several pairs of Rossi Axial bindings.  Trying to take off my skis with a composite, would bend them like crazy.  Much easier for me to take off my skis with my aluminum's.



Just stomp on your bindings to get them off. If you insist on using a pole, hold it lower with one hand and it won't bend as much. You ditched composites in favor of aluminums to make it easier to take off your skis? :blink:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just stomp on your bindings to get them off. If you insist on using a pole, hold it lower with one hand and it won't bend as much. You ditched composites in favor of aluminums to make it easier to take off your skis? :blink:



Sounds like a good poll question on how to unclick. I for one find using a pole a pain and use the stomp method.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just stomp on your bindings to get them off. If you insist on using a pole, hold it lower with one hand and it won't bend as much. You ditched composites in favor of aluminums to make it easier to take off your skis? :blink:





o3jeff said:


> Sounds like a good poll question on how to unclick. I for one find using a pole a pain and use the stomp method.



I for one like my bases intact without any extra "binding dings" so I use my poles for the first binding release and then my newly free boot for the other.


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like a good poll question on how to unclick. I for one find using a pole a pain and use the stomp method.


You must have thought I was an uber-gaper then. 

I have always used my poles to release my bindings. Always. If I tried to stomp my way out with my skis, hell I'd probably fall over and make an even bigger fool of myself.  :lol:

I don't like my poles. But then again, I don't know what to do with them anyway so they work just fine for getting me through the flats/liftline and onto the chair.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 18, 2008)

I do like the flex in the composites (I have 2 year old K2 4-Speeds). I use them to click out- if you're a little careful and make sure you're pushing straight down, they won't bend on you (kind of the standing on a beer can thing- if you're centered, it'll hold you. If not, crunch)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

I just stare at my bindings with an angry look and they come off on their own out of fear.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I for one like my bases intact without any extra "binding dings" so I use my poles for the first binding release and then my newly free boot for the other.



I've never been known to worry all that much about the state of my bases...


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Steezy green grips and old school K2 graphics.
> 
> http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...l?CMP_ID=SH_FRO002&CMP_SKU=K2S0410&mv_pc=r126
> 
> People joke about the importance of ski poles, but anyone that is using aluminum poles should really give the composites a try. You'll never go back.



Composite are great until they snap.  Then its anoth 80 bucks.  I use the chepapest poles i can get.  They seem to bend break all the time


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Composite are great until they snap.  Then its anoth 80 bucks.  I use the chepapest poles i can get.  They seem to bend break all the time



I've had two pairs of composites. Haven't broken one yet. I found those poles above for $30 on Evogear. That BCO price is the cheapest I've found now.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Composite are great until they snap.  Then its anoth 80 bucks.  I use the chepapest poles i can get.  They seem to bend break all the time



Try spending a little more for a GOOD pair,  in the long run you'll spend less since you won't bend/break them.  

1 pair of $50 poles ends up being cheaper than 3 pairs of $20 poles,  and if you think that there isn't a difference in the aluminum/composite of a 'good" pair vs. a cheapie, you'd be suprised


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Just stomp on your bindings to get them off. If you insist on using a pole, hold it lower with one hand and it won't bend as much. You ditched composites in favor of aluminums to make it easier to take off your skis? :blink:



Yes I did ditch my composits to make it easier to take off my skis.  I like my bases to be nice.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yes I did ditch my composits to make it easier to take off my skis.  I like my bases to be nice.



You guys are crazy. :lol: Any little ding I might put into my base by stomping on my binding will be dwarfed by the scratches and gouges it already has. :lol:

Needing a perfectly tuned ski means you're skiing the wrong terrain. IMHO of course...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> 1 pair of $50 poles ends up being cheaper than 3 pairs of $20 poles,  and if you think that there isn't a difference in the aluminum/composite of a 'good" pair vs. a cheapie, you'd be suprised



I don't buy it. I've had the same two pair of aluminum poles since the mid 90s. If they bend a little you bend them back. Broke a few in the past but I figure if I'm getting 15 years or so I'm getting my moneys worth.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 18, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> turn one into a bong and have more fun!



A Google search yields nothing for "ski pole bong". YOU my friend may have a patent application ready for approval! (I'd buy a pair). I am already thinking of what can be done with a drill and a some sealant.

I just spoke with a friend just getting into skiing from snowboarding, and told him my 2 cents that composites are bad. I've stuffed two aluminums into my gut ripping turns in uneven terrain with a bad / close plant and they bent over probably saving me from internal bleeding (albeit it had me on the ground gasping for air for 5 minutes each time).


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 19, 2008)

I love my ski poles because they have lasted me for over 25 years and nobody even notices that they are not shaped


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

Last night I stomped on my bindings harder than usual in honor of the perfect base lovers... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Last night I stomped on my bindings harder than usual in honor of the perfect base lovers... :lol:



Me too.  Then, when I got home I checked the bases under a microscope, just as I suspected there was no additional damage...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the fact that ski pole, ski poles, and pole ski could all refer to Polish people or even better Polish folks that ski.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Last night I stomped on my bindings harder than usual in honor of the perfect base lovers... :lol:



Well my aluminum's worked nicely!  Only 1 spot on my base needs to be repaired, but that is from some rocks...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I have more damage from when the bases and edges rub when carrying them clipped together than I do from popping out of my bindings.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 23, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Try spending a little more for a GOOD pair,  in the long run you'll spend less since you won't bend/break them.
> 
> 1 pair of $50 poles ends up being cheaper than 3 pairs of $20 poles,  and if you think that there isn't a difference in the aluminum/composite of a 'good" pair vs. a cheapie, you'd be suprised



+1  Series 7000 alum poles are much lighter and more durable than the cheap and crappy ones.  When I was a teenage bumper I used to buy $10-20 poles and go through 23 pair a season...bent them all...once I started buying more expensive poles they stopped bending everytime I looked at them wrong...plus the grips on those cheapos suck and so do the tips...when you pay more for pole you get a lighter, stronger shaft, a carbide tip, and a soft rubber grip with a quality strap.

What I like best about my poles...the sound aluminum makes when you clink them together...lets other people know I'm there...especially usefull on cat tracks or anytime you're on a snowboarder's heel side.  Other favorite thing about my poles...powder baskets on some of them, and the Leki Trigger system on two pair.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> You guys are crazy. :lol: Any little ding I might put into my base by stomping on my binding will be dwarfed by the scratches and gouges it already has. :lol:
> 
> Needing a perfectly tuned ski means you're skiing the wrong terrain. IMHO of course...



do you apply that same philosophy to mtn biking...if your bike changes gears when you want and the brakes work well you must be riding the wrong trails?

Don't let my well tuned skis fool you into thinking all I do is make pretty turns on groomers.


----------



## Greg (Dec 24, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> do you apply that same philosophy to mtn biking...if your bike changes gears when you want and the brakes work well you must be riding the wrong trails?
> 
> Don't let my well tuned skis fool you into thinking all I do is make pretty turns on groomers.



Of course I was being tongue in cheek. Nevertheless, your analogy is a bit of a stretch. An MTB that shifts well and brakes effectively is necessary regardless of terrain. Off groomers and hard pack or ice, a *perfectly *tuned ski is _not _necessary, and I would argue that any microscopic dings that might occur by stomping bindings will be pretty much unnoticeable by most recreational skiers, including those in the advanced+ category.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Of course I was being tongue in cheek. Nevertheless, your analogy is a bit of a stretch. An MTB that shifts well and brakes effectively is necessary regardless of terrain. Off groomers and hard pack or ice, a *perfectly *tuned ski is _not _necessary, and I would argue that any microscopic dings that might occur by stomping bindings will be pretty much unnoticeable by most recreational skiers, including those in the advanced+ category.



when it comes to bases, okay, not super important and minor dings are no worry...but edges (here in the east) are a completely different story...your edges are at least as important as your brakes on a MTB...even off trail...don't want to be standing on top of that ice waterfall with buttah knives for edges.  Only the racer folks would be advesely affected by dinged up bases.
I was more commenting on the mind frame of stomping on the heel piece and the "who cares" about tuning your skis and the "you're skiing the wrong terrain" bit.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> but edges (here in the east) are a completely different story...your edges are at least as important as your brakes on a MTB...even off trail...don't want to be standing on top of that ice waterfall with buttah knives for edges.



You're way more rad than me then. I just don't ski icefalls.


----------

